# Pacquiao vs Mayweather



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

It is finally starting to work itself into reality...OMG...***jumps up and down clapping like a schoolgirl at the thought of Floyd getting pwned***

http://boxing.fanhouse.com/2009/11/27/manny-pacquiao-once-said-if-im-floyd-mayweather-i-would-fi/



> Negotiations for the mega-bout between Floyd "Money" Mayweather and Manny "Pac-Man" Pacquiao have been ongoing, with Golden Boy promotions' Richard Schaefer and Top Rank's Bob Arum representing each of the fighters considered pound-for-pound boxing's best, according to a source close to the process.
> 
> Arum is on vacation in Aspen, Colorado, and Schaefer also is on vacation.
> 
> ...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not all that into boxing, but this fight would be exciting as hell and quite fun. I hope they make it happen.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This fight would be awesome but i just wana see Bitch boy Floyd get his azz dismantled.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

D.P. said:


> I'm not all that into boxing, but this fight would be exciting as hell and quite fun. I hope they make it happen.


I'm with you. I don't watch Boxing, but I'd order this bout. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think a lot of Americans share your views (DP and Urban)...I grew up watching it and wouldn't be as big into MMA without it myself, but it is certainly not what it once was.

Pacquiao and Mayweather both have the potential to single-handedly revive the sport and the two of them fighting each other could be the best fight in the sport's long history.

How about putting this in Jerry's World? Dallas...100,000 people live and over 5 million PPV buys easy. 

This would be amazing.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

They would be fight at Floyd's weight 147....Mayweather wins this fight, I know Pac mans speed.....some how people seem to think that will negate Mayweathers speed and slippery defense....NO...Mayweather wins this IMO.....


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> They would be fight at Floyd's weight 147....Mayweather wins this fight, I know Pac mans speed.....some how people seem to think that will negate Mayweathers speed and slippery defense....NO...Mayweather wins this IMO.....


I am thinking th same thing but I sure hope we are wrong because I really need to see pretty boy Floyd unconscious on the mat before I die


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I am thinking th same thing but I sure hope we are wrong because I really need to see pretty boy Floyd unconscious on the mat before I die


 

I dont think your going to see that in this lifetime..... Sorry to dissapoint....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mayweather's defense is what makes him one of the ebst in the world. It is what also makes him a very boring fighter but it works for him. Now with that being said.

I hope that Pac Man KO's him worse than he KO'd Hatton!!!


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Floyd will win IMO.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Pacquiao is suing Mayweather for defamation of character.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Pacquiao is suing Mayweather for defamation of character.


 
WOW...the drama builds I really want them to fight now, perhaps this will all set the stage....:thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can't believe that there are only 11 replies to the most anticipated boxing match since Tyson/Holyfield. 

Too many youngsters on here that don't appreciate boxing because they weren't around when it was still great.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I can't believe that there are only 11 replies to the most anticipated boxing match since Tyson/Holyfield.
> 
> Too many youngsters on here that don't appreciate boxing because they weren't around when it was still great.


I'm 26, never really enjoyed boxing, but would *love* to see Pacquiao v. Mayweather.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really hope this comes to fruition. Before Manny's last fight, I thought Floyd would own him, but he looked so impressive against Cotto that I think he will actually have a pretty good shot against Mayweather. I think there is only a fifty/fifty shot of this fight taking place, so far it seems like Floyd doesnt actually want to fight him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know much about boxing, but i sure as hell know these guys and know that this fight is going to be BIG. Hope Mayweather takes this one.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The fight is off 

http://www.mmaforum.com/sports/69961-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-off.html#post1086940


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> The fight is off
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/sports/69961-mayweather-vs-pacquiao-off.html#post1086940


Don't spam my way older thread with this!!!! :sarcastic09:

But yeah...I was too disappointed to update.


----------

